# Newbie!



## James Mc (17 Feb 2008)

Hi there everyone!

I've decided to take the plunge and become a cyclist! I find gyms too restrictive and jogging just bores me! I always enjoyed cycling when I was a kid so figured it would be a good way to get some much needed excercise now.

I'd appreciate any advice you guys can offer as to what sort of bike I should get. I'd imagine I'll be doing a mix between on and off road cycling. Am I better off with a 'hybrid' cycle or maybe a MTB with 'slick' tyres? My budget's up to £400 - any recommendations? Also is there any other essential kit I'll need?

Thanks

James


----------



## bonj2 (17 Feb 2008)

depends how off road is off road.
If you mean full-on mtbing, then get a full-on mtb.
If you mean basically trekking, i.e. canal towpaths, disused railway lines etc then a hybrid or a light, cross-country style mtb with something like 28-35mm tyres would be best.
Planning on doing regular long distances? then get a road bike. If you plan on doing long distances but want to go on canal towpaths and the like aswell, then either find a way round them on the road or just get a road bike and a cheap second hand rigid mtb to use as a 'pub' bike for when you need to go off road. Only thing you want to watch out for, is a hybrid on long distances on road is going to be a bit of a ballache, 'cos it's fatter tyres make it less efficient.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (17 Feb 2008)

Hi james and welcome to the forum. Bonj has summed it up nicely, before selecting a bike, you must decide where you want to ride. My guess is that in time, you will be like most others on here and own several bikes for different purposes.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Feb 2008)

Hello James!

The only essential other kit you will need is an iron will to stop buying a 'better bike'...

Once you get the bug, it will be a case of "ooo I can't possibly ride across that gravelly bit with my best wheels on" or " I'm not going all that flippin' (or similar word) way with these fat knobbly tyres" or " I can't possibly ride this muddy bike with my nice new CycleChat jersey" - and so on.

Oh! forget the iron will - just get some bikes...leave only enough money to get to the Café on here and have a cup of forum tea with LordoftheTeapot and others...


----------



## bonj2 (17 Feb 2008)

Essential kit you NEED:
spare tubes, pump and tyre levers (NOT just a puncture repair kit)
lights, if going at night
lock, if you plan on leaving it anywhere
er.. that's it

What you could ideally do with, but isn't absolutely essential:
suitable clothes for comfort. Base layer (merino is best, for cold weather cycling), padded bib tights or padded underwear, and good warm waterproof jacket are the main ones i would say.

What i recommend having:
helmet (for protection, more important on road/hard surfaces, also good to carry a light or even camera on it)
clipless pedals - efficiency and security. once you've tried them you'll never look back

er... that's about it


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (17 Feb 2008)

Hi James...welcome aboard.

This is a GREAT place, stick around I am sure you'll get a lot out of it.

Thesingle most important bit of kit I possess is a cheap Hi vis vest...it's saved my life many a time.


----------



## James Mc (17 Feb 2008)

Thanks for your responces guys! 

I guess it's going to just be tow paths at the most at the moment. I'm on a budget and have a lack of storage space so one bike's all that's practical at the moment. 

The maximum distance I'll be doing at the moment it about 20 miles. Although I'll hopefully be building up to more as my fitness levels increase.

Anyone in the Bedfordshire area know of any good routes?

Cheers

James


----------



## cyclebum (18 Feb 2008)

Hi James, Welcome . I don't have the experience or knowledge to advise on a bike, you've already had that, though I would add that I have started with a mtb and invested in slicks so I can switch to which ever is more appropriate and this was a cheaper start for me. 

However I will add that if you need to know anything, this is definately the place to get it .


----------



## walker (18 Feb 2008)

I would invest in some lottery tickets as you will soon be needing extra space for clothes, Spares, bikes, wheels. this is the only way forward, either that or rob a bank. 

Good luck with the will power, you will need it in say.... about a year or so's time


----------



## Dayvo (18 Feb 2008)

Welcome James! 

I'm sure this will be of very useful/interesting reading for you:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cyclecraft-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1203347220&sr=1-1

Learn a bit of basic bike maintenance (pun*tures, changing brake blocks etc), clean your bike regularly occasionally; and follow the advice the others here have mentioned above.
Good luck, and don't worry about posting questions here; if you're lucky you might get some serious answers!


----------



## cyclebum (18 Feb 2008)

walker said:


> I would invest in some lottery tickets as you will soon be needing extra space for clothes, Spares, bikes, wheels. this is the only way forward, either that or rob a bank.



Tell me about it! I shudder to think what I've spent in the last year, but if that wasn't an incentive to keep it up.......


----------



## Over The Hill (18 Feb 2008)

Hi

I would go for a good second hand bike rather than a new one. I got my road bike on ebay; it is a £500 Felt bike for £120. If it is uncomfortable or not right sell it by same method and it cost you nothing.

Keep a log of your rides, then you will see improvemet which you do not notice day-to-day.

Sign up for a bike ride. London to Brighton is good but gets over subscribed. Lots of other 50 mile ish rides around for you to work to and to keep you motivated once the initial spurt wears off. 

I am not a sporty person and have tried just about every form of exercise. Cycling is the only one I have stuck with.


----------



## another_dave_b (18 Feb 2008)

I like Raleigh's Pioneer Metro series.

I think the Pioneer Metro LX, or GLX would fit the use you describe perfectly.


----------



## punkypossum (18 Feb 2008)

Too many bad experiences with cheap Raleighs...pretty sure you could do better than that...


----------



## Tynan (18 Feb 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Once you get the bug, it will be a case of "ooo I can't possibly ride across that gravelly bit with my best wheels on" or " I'm not going all that flippin' (or similar word) way with these fat knobbly tyres" or " I can't possibly ride this muddy bike with my nice new CycleChat jersey" - and so on.



you make that attitude sound silly


----------



## postman (18 Feb 2008)

Nice to see you to see you nice.It is all down hill now.So much choice for cycles.Take your time in choosing.Get it right first time.Ask questions ,Google up some info.Loads of great advice on the net.I ride a Dawes Galaxy not flash not fast but can ride it all day.Have ordered a Giant Rincon for some towpath cycling on the Leeds- Liverpool canal 250 quid putting slicks on it.Got the info off the net.Good luck.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 Feb 2008)

if budget's tight, you can always (provided you get a reasonable frame) upgrade components as you go. 

halfords carrera range is good for the money, although it's a bit of a lottery as to whether they'll set the bike up properly. you'll get an ok frame with decent enough components to get you going. first upgrade will probably be carbon forks.

if you can get a well equipped bike for your budget, do so. but if you're dipping a toe in and don't want to spend money on a bike that's going to take up space in the shed/hallway doing nothing, buying a cheapish bike and upgrading it could be the way to go. will cost more in the long run though.


----------



## punkypossum (19 Feb 2008)

If you get a mountain bike and put slicks on it, you've got both options. Will never be as fast as a road bike, but will be happy on and off road... especially if you can lock out the forks, so you don't bounce when on the road.... At £400 you should be able to find a decent one...


----------



## Andy in Sig (19 Feb 2008)

I would suggest getting hold of the best second hand steel framed touring bike you can find. Tourers are probably the best allround bikes there are. They are equally at home on roads, towpaths and woodland tracks. And of course they have the built in advantage that if you stick racks on them, they are perfect for shopping, commuting and naturally, touring.

If you do get a second hand one, I wouldn't worry too much initially about the componentry because as you go along you will find out more and more and gradually upgrade the specs of e.g. wheels, gears etc and you will then be in a posession of an absolutely tip top bike.

For general initial knocking about I would recommend getting a bar bag or maybe a top bag for the back rack. In this carry p***ture repair kit, a mini tool, a leatherman, waterproofs etc. If it's a bar bag, then obviously get one where you can display your map. Best of luck.


----------



## cyclebum (19 Feb 2008)

As I reread this thread it did make me think of 1 important factor, especially if you buy online in some way, and that is check the frame size.
I was not properly advised when I bought mine and thought a 16 inch was right for me. Much as I love my bike, I have recently spent 5 days on an 18 inch bike and found the riding much more comfortable and better suited to my size. Buying on line you could not check this but I'm sure your LBS would advise you which you would need.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (19 Feb 2008)

cyclebum said:


> As I reread this thread it did make me think of 1 important factor, especially if you buy online in some way, and that is check the frame size.
> I was not properly advised when I bought mine and thought a 16 inch was right for me. Much as I love my bike, I have recently spent 5 days on an 18 inch bike and found the riding much more comfortable and better suited to my size. Buying on line you could not check this but I'm sure your LBS would advise you which you would need.



Fully agree, Cyclebum. Just one caveat though, not all manufacturers measure their frames the same way, so no substitute for trying the bike at a lbs.


----------



## Over The Hill (19 Feb 2008)

On the bike size thing I have a question...
If you think of a rider as a triangle saddle-bars saddle-pedal pedal-bars, bikes are sized by the saddle-pedal distance, but it is that distance which is most easy to change by adjusting the saddle. The other two distances are fairly well set or have much less room to move. So why are bikes not sized by the distance from the stem to the handle bars? It would seem to make more sense! 

I think it is more down to the type of bike too. I found my mountain bike tips me forward (I guess to even out the weight on front and back) but this makes my wrists hurt. I have gone onto a road/racing bike and the problem has gone.

If buying second hand, buy from someone who seems to know what they are doing and check that they are the same size as you. 

On upgrading - I think it is much too expensive to upgrade components, just save up and buy a better bike if you feel you need to.


----------



## cyclebum (19 Feb 2008)

Over The Hill said:


> On the bike size thing I have a question...
> If you think of a rider as a triangle saddle-bars saddle-pedal pedal-bars, bikes are sized by the saddle-pedal distance, but it is that distance which is most easy to change by adjusting the saddle. The other two distances are fairly well set or have much less room to move. So why are bikes not sized by the distance from the stem to the handle bars? It would seem to make more sense!
> 
> I think it is more down to the type of bike too. I found my mountain bike tips me forward (I guess to even out the weight on front and back) but this makes my wrists hurt. I have gone onto a road/racing bike and the problem has gone.
> ...


----------



## James Mc (21 Feb 2008)

Hi Guys!

Thanks for all your helpful advice. I'm going to do a bit of proper investigating over the weekend. There's an Evans not too far away from me so figured I'd give them a whirl. Anyone had any experience with Evans before?

Cheers

James


----------



## Gerry Attrick (21 Feb 2008)

I used the Castleford branch and found them quite knowledgable and helpful but not at all pushy. I like the bike I bought too.


----------



## HJ (21 Feb 2008)

Welcome James, my recommendation for essential kit is a decent set of lights, not the most exciting but useful for staying alive. Get the brightest you can afford, bright lights can may you more visible in day light than Hi-viz... they are also handy at night


----------



## summerdays (22 Feb 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> my recommendation for essential kit is a decent set of lights,


If you are cycling in town, then you don't need to spend a huge fortune to get reasonable lights to be SEEN (rather than to see by). 

The Smart Superflash for the rear light is around £12 and is recommended by many. I recently bought Evolution Nano 9 for about £12 for my kids, and it has a really strong flash mode, and is strong enough to see the ground at the below 15 mph when on constant. (Never been in the dark dark going more than that to comment above that speed).

Then you can always upgrade the lights later on to super expensive ones ... apart from anything they are always upgrading so by next winter there will be new ones out. And then these lights can be your backup lights.


----------



## James Mc (22 Feb 2008)

Thanks for your useful replies folks.

Anyone have an opinion/any experience with Marin bikes? I've been doing a bit of research and the Marin Miurwoods seems to offer everything I need.

Cheers

James


----------



## HJ (22 Feb 2008)

James Mc said:


> Thanks for your useful replies folks.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion/any experience with Marin bikes? I've been doing a bit of research and the Marin Miurwoods seems to offer everything I need.
> 
> ...



I thought of buying a Marin, but then after trying a large number of other bikes I bought something else. It is a very personal choice, but when fine the right bike for you, you know it as soon as you ride it. Don't know if that helps any


----------



## James Mc (22 Feb 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> I thought of buying a Marin, but then after trying a large number of other bikes I bought something else. It is a very personal choice, but when fine the right bike for you, you know it as soon as you ride it. Don't know if that helps any



Cheers - I guess it's a bit like buying a pair of shoes! I like the look of the Marins - they look a bit 'chunkier'. 

Didn't realise there was so much choice and variation out there.


----------



## mr Mag00 (25 Feb 2008)

its a minefield, keep trying different bikes, rushing in is not advised. good luck and welcome to the cycling world.


----------



## shinamo (25 Feb 2008)

1) punctures when was the last time you done one . repair kit tools , lights .
2) diet give it some thought , you'll eat like a pig , you know what it's like when packing 'em in .
3) tourer comfortable tourer .
4) health shop- herbal cigs or herbal tobacco ( cheating but eh. worth it )
5) not in whenever but tomorrow .
6) bag rear and rack of course for lots of water and grub something light but mars bar stuff , don't forget it . you know those palputations frightening .
7) wet gear - poncho some nice ones on amazon , and overtrousers .
8) Plan a holiday weekend 40 / 50 miler . well worth it when you have achieved .
9) you can do it !
10 ) you'll probably get the wrong bike or kit so buy lower end until you understand the terminology and what's on offer , I made mistakes , still am . 
Fantastic though when you are doing a run and not thinking about going home to that cig .


----------



## jmaccyd (25 Feb 2008)

You have made the right choice! My tranfer to cycling happened when I started to cycle to the GYM and realised that I was enjoying the cycling more than I was the weights. One of my regular sayings, on returning back from a summer ride with my team mates, is 'just think loads of people have spent this morning in the GYM' One piece of advice, take a good look round your local cycling clubs, pick one that has a range of activites and seems interesting to you and join up!


----------



## James Mc (25 Feb 2008)

This is turning into a real can of worms! Every day I sway from wanting a mountain bike to wanting some sort of hybrid bike! Decisions decisions hey!

Does anyone live in the Bedfordshire area? Know oy any good routes either on or off road? 

Cheers

James


----------



## Andy in Sig (26 Feb 2008)

I've just remembered that Edinburgh Cycles does an excellently priced tourer (can't remember how much but it is significantly cheaper than the comptetition) which would probably be perfect for somebody in your position.

Can't remember the proper name of the firm Edinburgh Cycle Cooperative or similar. They're bound to be in the internet.


----------



## HJ (26 Feb 2008)

The Edinburgh Bicycle Co-op, the road and touring bike are here, their own brand is called Revolution, but I don't know which one Andy in Sig has in mind.


----------



## simonali (26 Feb 2008)

James Mc said:


> Thanks for your useful replies folks.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion/any experience with Marin bikes? I've been doing a bit of research and the Marin Miurwoods seems to offer everything I need.
> 
> ...



Yes, me!!

I have 2 Marins, 1 from 1993 and 1 bought this year. I have the Novato and it's a great bike.





The old one doesn't look as nice, but is still going strong after many thousands of miles, on and off road. Get one!


----------



## James Mc (26 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all your helpful replies folks. I'm going out this weekend to visit a couple of LBSs. I'll give a few different styles and makes a go, mull it over for a week then, hopefully, take the plunge the following weekend. 

Is anyone based in the Luton/Bedfordshire area? I'd be interested to know of any local routes (on or off road).

Cheers

James


----------



## Andy in Sig (27 Feb 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> The Edinburgh Bicycle Co-op, the road and touring bike are here, their own brand is called Revolution, but I don't know which one Andy in Sig has in mind.



The Country Traveller was the one I was thinking of. It looks like a snip at 400 quid. Mind you that upgraded version with the disc brakes really does look the business.


----------



## cyclebum (27 Feb 2008)

shinamo said:


> 1) 4) health shop- herbal cigs or herbal tobacco ( cheating but eh. worth it )
> .



Shock horror 
I do hope you are not serious with this one!
*ANYTHING *inhaled will contain tar and therefore still able to do damage to your body and impair the lungs. Menthol are the worst as they open the tubes and allow all the baddies in the smoke to get deeper into the lungs.
If you are giving up smoking for your health there is no alternative other than fresh air I'm afraid, if you need a drag on anything try an NRT inhalalator.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2008)

simonali said:


> Yes, me!!
> 
> I have 2 Marins, 1 from 1993 and 1 bought this year. I have the Novato and it's a great bike.
> 
> ...



That's a mean looking urban machine - hmm me likey for the commute....but mudguards would spoil it - bugger....!! Stealthy


----------



## simonali (27 Feb 2008)

You can get inflatable mudguards now!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2008)

James Mc said:


> This is turning into a real can of worms! Every day I sway from wanting a mountain bike to wanting some sort of hybrid bike! Decisions decisions hey!
> 
> Does anyone live in the Bedfordshire area? Know oy any good routes either on or off road?
> 
> ...



Hi James
Welcome to cycle-madness.

Being in Bedfordshire, I assume you've visited Byercycles?
http://www.byercycles.co.uk/

Certainly their own brand 'Aravis' bikes are based on good frames and the shop seems Audax/Touring biased. Heard good, but never a bad word about them or their service. The Tifosi stuff is also OK too.
They may be able to help you with cycle routes in Bedfordshire. I lived there for 6 years...my advice...find another county


----------



## James Mc (28 Feb 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hi James
> Welcome to cycle-madness.
> 
> Being in Bedfordshire, I assume you've visited Byercycles?
> ...



Thanks! I've not heard of them but I'll have a look. I found a place called Route 51 in Millbrook that seems like a pretty good set up. 

I'm more South Beds and there's some decent routes for beginners. There seems like a few going into Herts too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2008)

James Mc said:


> Thanks! I've not heard of them but I'll have a look. I found a place called Route 51 in Millbrook that seems like a pretty good set up.
> 
> I'm more South Beds and there's some decent routes for beginners. There seems like a few going into Herts too.



Any use?
http://www.leisurewheels.co.uk/sitepage.php?id=6

Try also the MTB/Singletrack forums. Not my area of expertise really being 99% roadie!


----------



## James Mc (29 Feb 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> Any use?
> http://www.leisurewheels.co.uk/sitepage.php?id=6
> 
> Try also the MTB/Singletrack forums. Not my area of expertise really being 99% roadie!



Excellent tahnks! I'll look into that.


----------



## kazevac (29 Feb 2008)

*Cannondale Bad Boy!!*

I'm also fairly new to cycling and started commuting to work 4 miles. Some of this is off road on a cycle track.

My local bike shop and a friend suggested buying a Cannondale Bad Boy, since my [now old] bike ws 15 years old and tired!!

The Cannondale is fantastic; if you want a hybrid, then u cannot go wrong. 

If you want more info or a pic, feel free to email me.

I have just bought some new pedals and shoes; the weather is too bad to try the cleats.

Best wishes

Kazevac


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2008)

Welcome along Kazevac....glad you can do your ride off road - makes it pleasant !

For getting really fit, the road is the only place as you can't really blast down tracks as it's irresponsible, but sure makes a good way of getting into the swing of things.

I've just noticed, it might be possible for me to get from home to work with only about a mile on the roads - the Trans Pennine runs close to work and home, although never used it - might be good in summer for a change of scene and pace !


----------

